# If Biden Wins, I Will Not Recognize Him As POTUS



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.

No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.

As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2020)

President Biden.
Say it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 2, 2020)

If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> President Biden.
> Say it.


pResident Biden?


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Take a couple of Valium and wake up refreshed on the 4th.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 2, 2020)

Listen dude, if I could accept Trump as president, even though I don't like him, you can surely suck it up and recognize Biden as president if he wins.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Why don't you just move, if you do not believe in America?  Did you fail civics that badly, you just do not understand representative democracy.  I do not like trump, but he won in 2016 and became president, hopefully for only one term.  I will recognize the ass-hole again if he pulls it off.  I look forward to the Biden presidency and will evaluate it further as time moves on.  Have no idea whether I would want two terms for him or not.  Good luck to you and yours where ever you choose to settle.  Just hope somebody as anti-American as you does not settle anywhere near me.


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 2, 2020)

Recognized or not, he'll still be *your President*.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.




I don't recognize either of them as candidates.  Harris is not a true natural born American in the strictest sense and Biden has yet to answer the most important questions the media covering for the two of them refuse to ask him!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


^trumptard logic in full display.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


I am sure he won't care one bit.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Recognized or not, he'll still be *your President*.




Joe Biden can be president of LA County, SF County, New York County, and Chicago county where most of his supporters live.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Recognized or not, he'll still be *your President*.



Just like Trump has been the Democrats president since 2017....

but how many on here have stated he isn't?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 2, 2020)

Heard the same rant about Trump four years ago. Democrats not wanting to recognize him, saying he was not legit. 

Same old train, just a different day.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...



Better say 4 years, as Biden won't ever last the full term.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.



I'd take a deep breath, open a good bottle of scotch and pour yourself a couple of fingers. If Biden wins, life will go on as normal. In fact, we may get back to a regular news cycle. While there were a lot of tears and upset Clinton supporters in 2016, I don't remember any of her supporters or any Democrat for that matter saying that the election was "rigged". Or that ballots shouldn't count. Or threaten to usurp the normal transition of power. I don't remember anyone on the Democrat side saying that the vote was tampered with, the numbers shouldn't be trusted, and that Trump managed to "twist" that election into a win. But you got a lot of people on Trump's side saying those exact things this year. The fear on the right hand side of the aisle is palpable. I've never seen a group of people so afraid of evolution and change in my lifetime. It's as if I've gone back in time to the late 1950's and early 1960's.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 2, 2020)

That's okay, good old Joe doesn't require a oath of loyalty and will still be honored to be your President.


----------



## TheParser (Nov 2, 2020)

Well, a Congressman from Baltimore who recently died said that he did not accept Donald  J. Trump as the legitimate President.

So I guess that we can refuse to accept whomever we want.

But the bottom line is this: We had better pay our income taxes regardless of what we think of the President!


----------



## Votto (Nov 2, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen dude, if I could accept Trump as president, even though I don't like him, you can surely suck it up and recognize Biden as president if he wins.


Left wing states ignore Trump with their sanctuary cities.

But conservative states are always under a democrat whip when they are in office?

Interesting how hypocrisy is the only friend of the Left.

It's past time for a sanctuary city moment for the conservatives states


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 2, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...


This company, headed from a guy that attended the Bilderberg Conference, produced a video, to conveniently TELL you what it will look like.

It is provided for us, courtesy of the Journalistic sleuthing of James Corbett.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.



Just like when the left does it, it's an empty gesture. 

The only time they become "not your President" is when a person decides that revolt and revolution is required, take actual actions with regards to the requirement, and actually win said revolt and revolution. 

The Colonials could have said "NOT MY KING" about George III all they wanted to, however it didn't become reality until the Brits signed on the dotted line.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 2, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> If Biden wins, life will go on as normal



No.  It will *not*.  He is going to open our border.  The USA is *THE *#1 destination for foreigners.  We have a population of about 30 million in this country.  We will surpass our own population with foreigners if we open our borders, and safety will be a thing of the past.  

Here's a few that will be showing up:
One-quarter of young male Egyptians would work abroad if they could, according to the Egyptian government’s own statistical agency.* More than half *the populations of South Africa and Kenya wish to leave home, according to the Pew Research Center, as do three-quarters of Nigerians and Ghanaians.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Who gives a shit what you recognize?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...


Yeah, it will be great again, not the shithole Trump has given us.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Harris is not a true natural born American in the strictest sense


Fuck off with your birtherism. She is more American than John McCain was, born down in Panama. Or Raphael Cruz, born in Canada.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...
> ...


President Harris has a nice ring to it! She'll be the ultimate U.S. President: a mix of ethnicities that made America great. Until Trump came along.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Harris is not a true natural born American in the strictest sense
> ...





Synthaholic said:


> . She is more American than John McCain was, born down in Panama. Or Raphael Cruz, born in Canada.



Their parents were born in America.

hers weren't.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Votto said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Listen dude, if I could accept Trump as president, even though I don't like him, you can surely suck it up and recognize Biden as president if he wins.
> ...


Keep crying. It amuses me.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...
> ...



Odd he didn't use his 8 years as VP doing just that.  Instead he made China great at our expense and intends to do it some more if we let him...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


It doesn't matter if her parents were born on the moon. She was born in America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


He saved America from Bush's near-depression.


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 2, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> President Biden.
> Say it.


An intelligent person would've learned from the "madam president" fiasco. You're obviously not that person.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Sucks for you


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> It doesn't matter if her parents were born on the moon. She was born in America.


Being born in America isn't a qualification. Being born in the United States is.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Harris is not a true natural born American in the strictest sense
> ...



The truth hurts, huh?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I agree...

But that doesn't make her more American than Cruz or McCain.

Didn't matter where they were born, they 'inherited' their citizenship from at least one parent.

Kamala is only American because she was born here.

(A ruling on the 14th I disagree with)


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Who cares?


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 2, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...


It will be so beautiful as compared to now.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if her parents were born on the moon. She was born in America.
> ...



We're talking about being NATURAL BORN.  To hold office as president or to serve in the highest offices of government, you should have a history of loving your country AND being born to upstanding American parents.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if her parents were born on the moon. She was born in America.
> ...


Coincidentally, she was born in the U.S.

Where were these wingnut ravings from WillHaftawaite when Raphael Cruz was running? *He *wasn't even born in the U.S., never mind his parents.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Which means you're wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



As stated before, I disagree with the ruling on the 14th allowing any child born on US soil to be known as a citizen.

Which means...

IF Adolph and Eva had made it to the US from Germany, their child, (perish the thought), would have automatically been considered a US citizen.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



His mother was a US citizen.

He could have been born in Russia, Pago Pago, or on the Space Station, and he STILL would have been a US citizen.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Yes! Why do you believe a newborn baby should bear the sins of it's father?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Nope. You must be born on U.S. soil. This was the entire argument from you wingnuts about Obama, since no one questioned that his mother was born in Kansas. The argument was that he was illegal because he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Why do you think Hitlers child should be granted US citizenship.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Because he/she was born in the U.S. - and there is no "granting". If born in the U.S. you're a U.S. citizen.

That's how it works.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Why do you think SO many Russians have come to the U.S. to have their babies since Trump was elected?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...











						The Constitution Doesn't Require Presidents Be Born on American Soil
					

Learn about the U.S. Constitution's presidential birth requirements and discover the meaning of natural born citizenship.




					www.thoughtco.com
				



.

"The Congressional Research Service concluded in 2011:
"The weight of legal and historical authority indicates that the term 'natural born' citizen would mean a person who is entitled to U.S. citizenship 'by birth' or 'at birth,' either by being born 'in' the United States and under its jurisdiction, even those born to alien parents; The predominant legal scholarship holds that the term natural born citizen applies, quite simply, to anyone who is a U.S. citizen at birth, or by birth, and does not have to go through the naturalization process. The child of parents who are U.S. citizens, regardless of whether he or she is born abroad, fits into the category under most modern interpretations.""


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Which I disagree with.

Haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Why do you think SO many Russians have come to the U.S. to have their babies since Trump was elected?





Synthaholic said:


> Why do you think SO many Russians have come to the U.S. to have their babies since Trump was elected?




Only since Trump was elected?

Going out of  your way to prove you're a moron?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.




kinda like how decent people do not recognize trump as the real president!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Who cares what the Congressional Research Service concludes?


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 2, 2020)

I will recognize Biden but don’t expect me to be following much of any news


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 2, 2020)

I won’t even post here as much and it will be non-political


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...




Exactly.  The definition has changed many times over the years, broadening it ever more laxly, but to hold office as a NATURAL BORN CITIZEN, a distinction experts point out the founders wouldn't have included had they simply meant "citizen," (and a term used in the British courts), we should hold our candidates to the HIGHEST standard, not simply any schmo born in the country.

Does that mean that if Xi Jinping happens to be here with his wife and she drops a kid, that boy gets to be a US citizen?  Then what if Ping raises him to be a Chinese loyalist and he gets into the Senate then runs for POTUS?

*WE GIVE MORE CONCERN* for the purity of our olive oil than we do our President.  For the POTUS at least if not our senators as well, the very least we owe ourselves is to be selective of the best individuals, citizens who have exemplified lives of patriotism and love of country born to American parents who themselves were upstanding citizens BORN in this country.

It AMAZES me that there can be questions of where Obama was born, that Harris' parents were not even citizens at all, that she is eligible to serve in the government of Jamaica, and NO ONE CARES that these people could be or are holding THE MOST IMPORTANT POSITIONS IN OUR GOVERNMENT.

Democrats want to see Trump's taxes to be sure he isn't beholding to any foreign influences all the while claiming Biden's history of influence peddling and pay to play with China and other enemies through his son is of NO CONCERN TO THEM.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Agreed.

We should also disallow this awful practice of duel allegiance.

You just can't reasonably serve two nations, or two communities, you will always favor one to the detriment of the other.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 2, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> ...



Oh he is a real President, just not really for all Americans, just those loyal to him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think SO many Russians have come to the U.S. to have their babies since Trump was elected?
> ...


I always know when YOU know you're losing an argument.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*South Florida sees a boom in Russian ‘birth tourists’*

Now, what does 'boom' mean?


From FOXNEWS:
*Russians paying big money to have their babies born in US*
*The 14th Amendment of the U.S. Constitution says that children born on American soil are U.S. citizens. *

*Russians Flock to Trump Properties to Give Birth to U.S. Citizens*

*OH BABY
While the president rails against children of undocumented immigrants, wealthy Russians rent his condos—at huge costs—so they can have American kids.*


What other stupid shit have you got for me today?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I won’t even post here as much and it will be non-political


Best news I've read all day.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.

Did it START under Trump?

and as far as seeing stupid shit....


get a mirror.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I will recognize Biden but don’t expect me to be following much of any news



I just hope Joe never pulls out in front of me and gets hit.  I'd hate to see him lie again about getting hit by a drunk just to get sympathy at the expense of more innocent people.  It's bad enough he has actually turned Americans against getting a Covid vaccine while Trump is in office essentially endangering lives and exploiting the most important issue in healing this country back to normalcy purely for political gain as if pharma companies can't be trusted with Trump in the WH!

Anyone who would do that doesn't deserve the White House.


----------



## hadit (Nov 2, 2020)

Should Joe Biden win, he will be president, that's the bottom line. For the good of the country, let him be elected, then impeached in shame if election fraud can be proven.

He will also then be the target of criticism such as, "If you have this wonderful plan for combatting Corona, why are we still waiting for it? Don't you think the deaths we're seeing now are on you because you have enormous pull in your party and Kamala is literally serving in the Senate and can influence legislation? If you're really concerned with saving lives, why are we still waiting, and why will your plan evaporate if you lose?" Also, he'd better keep an eye open for Kamala sneaking up behind him to push his wheelchair down the stairs after he falls asleep during the 10:00 am meeting.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And Democrats support this birth tourism, as they always have, to increase VOTES for them.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Oh he is a real President, just not really for all Americans, just those loyal to him.


Who would you say he is not a real president for ?


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh he is a real President, just not really for all Americans, just those loyal to him.
> ...



Anyone who didn't vote for him.  Anyone who questioned the size of his crowd.  Anyone who looks like someone who didn't vote for him. Anyone with a face like that. .......


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

hadit said:


> Should Joe Biden win, he will be president, that's the bottom line. For the good of the country, let him be elected, then impeached in shame if election fraud can be proven.
> 
> He will also then be the target of criticism such as, "If you have this wonderful plan for combatting Corona, why are we still waiting for it? Don't you think the deaths we're seeing now are on you because you have enormous pull in your party and Kamala is literally serving in the Senate and can influence legislation? If you're really concerned with saving lives, why are we still waiting, and why will your plan evaporate if you lose?" Also, he'd better keep an eye open for Kamala sneaking up behind him to push his wheelchair down the stairs after he falls asleep during the 10:00 am meeting.


Whenever a politician says he has a "secret plan" to do something, he doesn't. If he had a plan, and it was any good, it wouldn't be secret, especially when he's trying to get elected. 

In 1968, Richard Nixon said he had a "secret plan" with which he was going to end the Vietnam War.  Millions of Democrats voted for him based on that. Then he got elected, and *escalated* the war dramatically, with round the clock bombings of North Vietnam.


----------



## Toro (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Anyone who didn't vote for him.  Anyone who questioned the size of his crowd.  Anyone who looks like someone who didn't vote for him. Anyone with a face like that. .......


You're totally WRONG.  Millions of blacks and Hispanics didn't vote for him. Then he gave then their lowest unemployment rates in US history.  He also got then 8700 Opportunity Zones, and got them sprung from prison.

Millions of US workers didn't vote for him. He gave their their highest median wage in US history.

Millions of US motorists didn't vote for him when Obama/Biden were in power, and gas prices were $3+ a gallon. He made America the #1 energy producer in the world, and gas prices are now $1+ per gallon.

That's being a REAL PRESIDENT.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

Toro said:


> View attachment 410232


Yes they do, because for every one person who says what I said, there's a 100 Million more who say the same thing.  That is something to care about.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> I just hope Joe never pulls out in front of me and gets hit.  I'd hate to see him lie again about getting hit by a drunk just to get sympathy at the expense of more innocent people.  It's bad enough he has actually turned Americans against getting a Covid vaccine while Trump is in office essentially endangering lives and exploiting the most important issue in healing this country back to normalcy purely for political gain as if pharma companies can't be trusted with Trump in the WH!
> 
> Anyone who would do that doesn't deserve the White House.


Trump has *SAVED* lives by the many actions he has taken, and it shows with a reduction of the death rate from 17,082/week in April, to 1,780/week, week-ending October 24.  A *90% REDUCTION.*

He will continue this success after the election and in 2021, 2022, etc.






						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who didn't vote for him.  Anyone who questioned the size of his crowd.  Anyone who looks like someone who didn't vote for him. Anyone with a face like that. .......
> ...



He's standing on Obama's shoulders and thinks he's a 12 foot giant.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Then Trump must be wearing 5 foot heels.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 2, 2020)

Take a couple of Ambien election night and if Biden is alleged to have won you won't have to think about his being president.  By the time you're fully awake he'll be in a laughing academy - put there by Peolsi's "commissioin" - and Harris will be your Commissar.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 2, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> He's standing on Obama's shoulders and thinks he's a 12 foot giant.


Obama did nothing. He left behind a GDP sinking ship in 2015/2016, and Trump repaired it, Here's the V GRAPH >>


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Any worshipper of the divine p*ssy-grabber is free to indulge in his devotion and servility to the failed casino operator and faded reality-tv performer. 

He can lash out at every American who does not share his fanatical fealty.









						Joe Biden endorsed, Trump excoriated by nearly 500 retired top military, national security officials
					

Nearly 500 retired generals, admirals and senior civilian national security officials endorse Joe Biden and blast President Donald Trump.



					www.usatoday.com
				




He can sulk, snivel, and whinge at the democratic process to his heart's content, but should not lace his kool-aid with disinfectants.

What a country!


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 5, 2020)

who ever wins will be president , myself I cant stand blow hole Biden or peanut  butter legs Harris . but if he wins he wins,
I felt the moron democrats who claimed trump wasn't their president were just thar morons


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 5, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> who ever wins will be president , myself I cant stand blow hole Biden or peanut  butter legs Harris . but if he wins he wins,
> I felt the moron democrats who claimed trump wasn't their president were just thar morons


The majority of Americans who cast ballots against Trump in 2016 and relentlessly and consistently disapproved of him as president acknowledged him as holding that office.

You can't always get what you want.


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 5, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > who ever wins will be president , myself I cant stand blow hole Biden or peanut  butter legs Harris . but if he wins he wins,
> ...


a lot of nut bar democrats played the hes not my president that a fact


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 5, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> a lot of nut bar democrats played the hes not my president that a fact


If you say so. 

If diehard Trumpers wish to follow the example of such unspecified individuals, I won't pay any attention to them either.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 5, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> President Biden.  Say it.



Puppet Biden?  Dance for the folks Joe!  DANCE!  Your boss Xi commands you!


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".


I'm sure that they will be devastated to hear that.

After Trump won the electoral vote in 2016, the majority of Americans who had voted against him have expressed their consistent and relentless disapproval of him in poll after poll ever since, and have finally been able to express their sentiment at the ballot box.

_You_ can pretend that your Trump is President for ever and ever, of course, if that is what you need to do.


----------



## Nia88 (Nov 6, 2020)

That's absolutely fine and you're entitled to your feelings. I and many others felt the same way in 2016. Republicans called us snowflakes.

Funny how the tables of turned.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 7, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> I'm sure that they will be devastated to hear that.
> 
> After Trump won the electoral vote in 2016, the majority of Americans who had voted against him have expressed their consistent and relentless disapproval of him in poll after poll ever since, and have finally been able to express their sentiment at the ballot box.
> 
> _You_ can pretend that your Trump is President for ever and ever, of course, if that is what you need to do.


1.  When 1 person says the will not recognize somebody as president, there's 100 million more wo think the same, but they don't post it. Strike 1.

2.  The majority of Americans did NOT vote against Trump in 2016.
Americans does not include millions of Hillary Clinton's illegal aliens.  Strike 2.

3.  Trump is still president, and will be for 4 more years.  You can pretend that's not true, if that is what you need to do.  Strike 3.

Good luck, rookie.


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that they will be devastated to hear that.
> ...




you sound like mad, are you mad bro... 

calling millions of tax paying citizens illegal just because they hurt your feelings by their democratic choice qualifies you as an illegal lunatic whose vote shouldnt count no more than an illegal alien anyways...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 7, 2020)

White 6 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> ...



I will call him President Biden.

I'll also call him a petrified piece of shit.  

He'll be both.

I never appreciated the motherfuckers who used to say "Not my president".  Fucking assholes.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that they will be devastated to hear that.
> ...



1.  Even if you don't like it, Biden is still gonna be president.  Deal with it, like you told others to deal with Trump being elected.

2.  Hillary wasn't on the ballot in 2020, but Trump was, and he lost to Biden.  But, the reason Trump lost to Biden is that a lot of people were voting against Trump.

3.  Yes, Trump is still president until Jan 20th, but after that, he's a has been and has lost the election, no matter how many lawsuits he brings against the election.  Sorry, but after Jan 20th, Biden is president, deal with it.


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> 1.  When 1 person says the will not recognize somebody as president, there's 100 million more wo think the same, but they don't post it.


I suspect you pulled that one out of your butt, but if you have credible, empirical data that supports your computation, please provide it.


> 2.  The majority of Americans did NOT vote against Trump in 2016.
> Americans does not include millions of Hillary Clinton's illegal aliens.


See above.


> Trump is still president, and will be for 4 more years.  You can pretend that's not true, if that is what you need to do.


Your delusion demands that you fantasize that the democratic will of the majority of American voters be thwarted.
 Patriots will not allow that to happen.

You may as well accept reality, however begrudgingly, and just sulk and snivel, as will your cult's pissy casino boy, no doubt.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Biden said: I would be the President of all Americans even those who did not vote for me.
He may dream and wish for it if he believes that the Conservatives want him as President he is no good, a old thief, a sniffing little girl who steals the election.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

1972.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 8, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...


You mean it'll no longer have everyone wearing masks. cops fining people for being too many-too close and 'groids and freaks everywhere burning and looting ? Damn shame. I was getting accustomed to it.
It was kinda like,like rad dude.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 9, 2020)

This entire election is a fraud.  Now that communists have found their path to victory we will never again have an honest election.  Not until the phony ballots are met with real bullets.

No Joe Biden will never be my president.  I applaud every effort to sabotage his theft.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


So?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

But I don't think Biden IS going to win.  Currently, his media coronation is unravelling at top speed.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

candycorn said:


> So?


That question was answered earlier in the thread. Read it, lazy bones.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

alpine said:


> you sound like mad, are you mad bro...
> 
> calling millions of tax paying citizens illegal just because they hurt your feelings by their democratic choice qualifies you as an illegal lunatic whose vote shouldnt count no more than an illegal alien anyways...


You have a thinking problem. You think you can figure out what it is ? Read your Post # 86, again. twice more if necessary.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I will call him President Biden.
> 
> I'll also call him a petrified piece of shit.
> 
> ...


To be president, one has to be ELECTED by THE PEOPLE, not SELECTED by teams of vote counting SCAMMERS.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't get all worked about whether or not Gropey Joey is your president.  

If it happens at all it won't last beyond 30 days.

Then worry about being jailed or shot....maybe beheaded....if you don't suck up to President Harris.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> 1.  Even if you don't like it, Biden is still gonna be president.  Deal with it, like you told others to deal with Trump being elected.
> 
> 2.  Hillary wasn't on the ballot in 2020, but Trump was, and he lost to Biden.  But, the reason Trump lost to Biden is that a lot of people were voting against Trump.
> 
> 3.  Yes, Trump is still president until Jan 20th, but after that, he's a has been and has lost the election, no matter how many lawsuits he brings against the election.  Sorry, but after Jan 20th, Biden is president, deal with it.


1. YOU DON'T KNOW if Biden is gonna be president.  The election is still in progress.  Pennsylvania just CHANGED their call of a win for Biden.  Other states may well do the same soon.

2.  Again, nobody has "lost" yet, except by the definition of the media, who has ZERO to say about it.  Also, Trump vasted outvoted Biden. I watched the election returns on TV at 3 and 4 in the morning, when Trump was way ahead, and suddenly they were saying Biden was. Only a fool believes it.

3.  You repeat yourself too much.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So?
> ...


You're not that interesting.  If you feel like explaining yourself....fine.  If not....nobody cares.  Just like the blob.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> President Biden.
> Say it.



I’ll eat a bullet first. I will actively resist Any/every policy he puts in place. Even if it means my death.


----------



## MadChemist (Nov 11, 2020)

If Joe Biden is elected as president, he is the president.

Why would anyone say differently.  

I called president Obama President Obama for eight years....even though my stomach turned every time I said it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I will call him President Biden.
> ...



He won't be president until all that is cleared up.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 11, 2020)

Anathema said:


> I’ll eat a bullet first. I will actively resist Any/every policy he puts in place. Even if it means my death.


Guess that makes you a traitor.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> I suspect you pulled that one out of your butt, but if you have credible, empirical data that supports your computation, please provide it.
> 
> 2.  See above.
> 
> ...


1.  You _"suspect"_ WRONG.  Liberals think there must always be links with _"empirical data that supports" _one's computation. It's the way universities have them programmed to think. Seriously.  They find it hard to conclude > the sky is blue.....fish can swim......trees have lots of leaves.

2.  You may have your links (chock full of empirical data)>>

Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote

Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf

Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting

Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform

Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf

Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters

3.   YOUR delusion demands that YOU fantasize that the democratic will of the majority of American voters be thwarted, by all the Democrat fraud scammers attempting to engineer a coup d'etat, by way of FALSE vote reporting.
Patriots will not allow that to happen, and they're stopping it right now in the courts, and at least one state has already reversed itself in calling a win for Biden - Pennsylvania.  The dominoes are about to fall on Quid Pro Joe.

At this point nobody has won anything, the election is still very much in progress, and you would be well advised to not get ahead of yourself, rookie.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Biden said: I would be the President of all Americans even those who did not vote for me.
> He may dream and wish for it if he believes that the Conservatives want him as President he is no good, a old thief, a sniffing little girl who steals the election.


Good, accurate analysis.  Only a true, low-life sleazeball would be content with accepting a prize in a contest that he knew was rigged in his favor.  He knew it was all along.   That's why he wasn't out campaigning. 

The FRAUD-SCAM effort appears to be highly organized and coordinated nationwide, and Biden was content to sit back, and just let it all fall into his lap.  Pretty stupid of Democrats to think they could pull this all off unnoticed.  Whoever is declared president, these scammers are going to be sorry about what they did, while they sit in federal prisons thinking about it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> You mean it'll no longer have everyone wearing masks. cops fining people for being too many-too close and 'groids and freaks everywhere burning and looting ? Damn shame. I was getting accustomed to it.
> It was kinda like,like rad dude.


It would mean that everyone WILL be wearing masks, cops WILL be fining people for not social distancing, and freaks WILL be out burning and looting during their winter of love, while the police are defunded.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This entire election is a fraud.  Now that communists have found their path to victory we will never again have an honest election.  Not until the phony ballots are met with real bullets.
> 
> No Joe Biden will never be my president.  I applaud every effort to sabotage his theft.


Well said.  Amazing that every American doesn't feel this same way.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll eat a bullet first. I will actively resist Any/every policy he puts in place. Even if it means my death.
> ...



Come and get us.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Guess that makes you a traitor.


No it makes him a patriot.  If Biden is declared president, Trump will still be the true president, and it is his policies we should be following.  Buy American.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> No it makes him a patriot.


Well then. I guess all the times trumpers accused Liberals who would not accept a trump presidency as being a traitor was all bullshit?
Were you lying then or are you lying now?


----------



## Anathema (Nov 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Guess that makes you a traitor.



Better a traitor to a Socialist government than a slave to it.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 23, 2020)

protectionist said:


> The majority of Americans who cast ballots against Trump in 2016 and relentlessly and consistently disapproved of him as president acknowledged him as holding that office.
> 
> You can't always get what you want.


He didn't steal an election, as Biden is doing.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 23, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Well then. I guess all the times trumpers accused Liberals who would not accept a trump presidency as being a traitor was all bullshit?
> Were you lying then or are you lying now?


Post # 114 goes for you too.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 23, 2020)

protectionist said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of Americans who cast ballots against Trump in 2016 and relentlessly and consistently disapproved of him as president acknowledged him as holding that office.
> ...


It ain't for not trying. Just to dumb, disorganized and such a poor judge of attorney talent to pull it off.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 23, 2020)

protectionist said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of Americans who cast ballots against Trump in 2016 and relentlessly and consistently disapproved of him as president acknowledged him as holding that office.
> ...


Haha. You think Biden is stealing the election. How gullible can you be?!?! Come on man


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 24, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".


Nevertheless, President Biden and Vice President Harris, respectful of the democratic will as expressed in a free, safe, and secure election, will recognize_ you, _even if you sulk.

Petty sniveling from the lowliest, alienated enclaves in the United States is not unprecedented, despite exhortations from on high to graciousness in the acceptance of reality:




​


*"O, wow! That's My Boy!"......*​


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 24, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".


Here's the neat thing:  _*You don't have to. *_

You can recognize Barney the Purple Dinosaur and Minnie Mouse as legitimate President and VP.  No one will care.  Nothing changes.

Whatever you'd like!  It's wide open!  How cool is that!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## surada (Jan 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.



You don't matter at all.


----------



## surada (Jan 20, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> ...



Trump is an aberration.. He was a mistake for the Republicans.  They absolutely know it.. and the attack on the Capitol removed any lingering doubts.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 20, 2021)

surada said:


> You don't matter at all.


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Who cares?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 20, 2021)

Recognize????

Aw shucks, Gropey Joey doesn't even recognize himself as President.

During the quick reno at the (former) White House they removed all the mirrors so the poor old sniffer wouldn't be confused wondering who the visitor is.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump is an aberration.. He was a mistake for the Republicans.  They absolutely know it.. and the attack on the Capitol removed any lingering doubts.


Time & events have passed you by.  Trump has 90% of the Republican party in the palm of his hand. RINOs can go jump, and they'll never get elected again.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> President Biden.
> Say it.


Buck Tnediserp Fiden.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".


Yet there they are anyway. 

Your feelings don't matter.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...
> ...


You guys also said he'd never get the nomination...not make it to the convention...not debate the blob...not make it to election day....not win the election....not make it to the swearing in....


----------



## protectionist (Jan 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You guys also said he'd never get the nomination...not make it to the convention...not debate the blob...not make it to election day....not win the election....not make it to the swearing in....


He DIDN'T win the election.  He was trounced. (as expected).


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2021)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You guys also said he'd never get the nomination...not make it to the convention...not debate the blob...not make it to election day....not win the election....not make it to the swearing in....
> ...


Yet, there he is in the White House erasing your blob's shameful legacy.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win"...


Has anyone asked you to yet?

_Any_ American is free to sulk if he resents the will of the People as expressed in a democratic election. He can even fantasize, with no credible evidence whatever, that the election was somehow fraudulent if he is pissy about the result. After an election has been certified, and withstood challenges in the courts, he can_ still_ pleasure himself with his eccentric notions - but _not_ by acting out in deadly insurrections!

Of course, if such a person is a citizen of the United States, Joseph Biden and Kamala Harris _are _his president and vice president, because no peevish person is _"special," _however much he may like to pretend that he is. In reality, he is _not_ a privileged individual who can deny any official aspect of out self-governance - although he _can_ renounce his citizenship. He is free to _imagine _that Rocky the Flying Squirrel and Bullwinkle the Moose are the executives sworn to preserve, protect, and defend our nation if he is so disposed. (a not unpleasing thought, I admit.)




*MY PRESIDENT AND VICE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA*​
Oh, why _not!_ _Go ahead!_ Just don't pretend that you can, willy-nilly,_ actually _cherry pick and arbitrarily reject realities of United States citizenship to suit your fancy.

Such self-inflicted alienation from democracy could get you in a heap of trouble with the People if you were to also treat the nation's laws with such contempt in other matters.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win"...
> ...


You have to appreciate the humor in their big, dramatic proclamations, though.

They think they're a talk radio host or a NewsMax anchor.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 25, 2021)

A president is your president whether you like it or not.  OP posts so much and knows so little.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 25, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> A president is your president whether you like it or not.  OP posts so much and knows so little.


It is actually a reciprocal, irrevocable relationship.

Biden and Harris, elected by most Americans voters to the presidency and vice presidency, are not allowed to get huffy and reject *protectionist *as a citizen of the United States just because they are pissy about his being one, although they_ are _free to ignore him, of course.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.



Given how laughably wrong you've been about this entire process so far, how you were wrong about the Supreme Court overturning the election, wrong about Pence overturning the election, wrong about all the legal challenges, and laughably wrong about Biden's inauguration....

....why would you break your perfect record of dipshittery now?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 27, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> A president is your president whether you like it or not.  OP posts so much and knows so little.


Biden’s not president.


----------



## Peace (Jan 27, 2021)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You guys also said he'd never get the nomination...not make it to the convention...not debate the blob...not make it to election day....not win the election....not make it to the swearing in....
> ...



Well then explain why Trump was told to leave?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 27, 2021)

miketx said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> ...



You're best post ever.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 27, 2021)

Poor losers and the biddable fools have dominated this thread.  The only fake news is what is promulgated on the Internet, tabloid supermarket rags and the echoes of easily led & ignorant such as those above.  The reason Trump lost the election is simple, he is a narcissist, a megalomaniac, a damn liar; inept, incompetent and and a divider.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > A president is your president whether you like it or not.  OP posts so much and knows so little.
> ...



Of course he is. As demonstrated by all those EO and his new mailing address. The swearing in and inauguration were another bill clue that you don't know what you're talking about.

As were the election results.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Poor losers and the biddable fools have dominated this thread.  The only fake news is what is promulgated on the Internet, tabloid supermarket rags and the echoes of easily led & ignorant such as those above.  The reason Trump lost the election is simple, he is a narcissist, a megalomaniac, a damn liar; inept, incompetent and and a divider.



He lost because he ran on his economic record......in a weak economy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I will not recognize Joe Biden or Kamala Harris as legitimate President and VP, if they "win".  The most I will recognize, is Harris as US senator, and I'm not even completely sure about that.  The whole election is a sad fiasco, being rigged in favor of Biden in everything from pro-Biden biased "moderators" in the debates, to months of biased media false "reports" (more like constant, deliberate smears), to millions of illegal aliens voting for Biden/Harris (protected by them in sanctuary cities), to Democrats deliberately sabatoging the economy, stifling stimulus checks, to thugs attacking Trump supporters. permitted by Democrat city cops, to ballot harvesting/dumping, etc, etc.
> 
> No way do I acknowledge these 2 opportunist freaks as president & vice president of my country, that I served 5 years in the military for. If they somehow manage to twist this election to a "win" for them, I will pay no attention to anything they say, and I will go about doing things as if Trump was still president.
> 
> As far as I am concerned Harris is a cheap, 2 bit slut, who sexed her way to power, and Biden is a police-defunding traitor, who has been selling the US out to China for the past 30 years, and by all rights, could be arrested for treason, and shot in a firing squad.


Why do you think that anyone gives a rats hind parts about what you think of if ypu "reccognize them? Now wipe the spit off of your chin and try to get a grip.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 29, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden wins, you won't recognize your own country by the end of his term...
> ...


Biden did say that his presidency would be transitional. Don't be surprised if Kick Ass Harris runs and wins in 24


----------

